#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-12-01
<MasterG> Hallo zusammen. Ich hoffe dass ich nicht so viel verpasst habe... Bin was spät dran
<Ekkehardt> Seit 18.20 nix neues.
<MasterG> OK. Ist mein erstes Treffen hier :P
<UbuPhillup> hallo
<UbuPhillup> hi Ekkehardt
<UbuPhillup> und MasterG
<MasterG> hi
<UbuPhillup> Ist ja heute nicht so viel los wa ;)
<MasterG> joar
<UbuPhillup> Also wenn du irgendwelche Fragen Anmerkungen hast immer raus damit
<Ekkehardt> Hi Leute.
<UbuPhillup> Ich habe so weit nichts
<MasterG> Bei mir ist soweit alles klar.
<UbuPhillup> aller best
<UbuPhillup> Bin dann mal schlafen
<MasterG> alles klar...bis dann
<UbuPhillup> dann ist unser großes Treffen für heute wohl beendet
<UbuPhillup> ;)
